# Winterizing your boat?



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

My dad recently boat a boat with a inboard outboard engine. We want to be able to fish this boat this winter but winterizing seems to be a pain in the arse . How do some of you all keep your motors from freezing in the winter and still fishing your boats? Any Help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Go talk to the people a Jordan Point they'll steer you in the right direction.


----------

